# Reliable source



## Jdub1982 (Nov 2, 2016)

I am a new member signed up because I recently made my first two orders. I ordered from Genezameds.net and they were legit. Now all of the sudden their website is gone.WTF!!!! Anyways people told me to go to NAPS. However I read reviews. Some good some bad. I just want a place that won't **** me.


----------



## Milo (Nov 2, 2016)

Not a source board. Welcome aboard.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 2, 2016)

No one here is going to help you find things that are illegal my friend. No one.

That being said if you want a "reliable source", But your buying online. That doesn't go hand in hand. Id stay away from the internet.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 2, 2016)

Lol!, he said naps.


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 2, 2016)

Great first couple posts.....next time try to read the rules before you do something stupid like ask for a source...

and Naps...lmfao.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 2, 2016)

Naps is the shit


----------



## Jdub1982 (Nov 2, 2016)

Why what's wrong with naps why not try and give someone info instead of making dumbass sarcastic remarks.


----------



## Jdub1982 (Nov 2, 2016)

I mean obviously a lot of people use them. Are they just mass producing fake gear.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 2, 2016)

Jdub1982 said:


> Why what's wrong with naps why not try and give someone info instead of making dumbass sarcastic remarks.



Your headed down a road you will not return from talking like that.

No one will give you any info, You may as well leave. Why would anyone in their right mind help someone they do not know find illegal things? Who is that dumb? Who is that dumb in the brain to even ask a bunch of strangers? Your going to get yourself scammed.

Do the work. Put in the time. Find whatever your looking for yourself.


----------



## Runningwild (Nov 2, 2016)

Maybe people should have to go through some screening process before becoming a member, like a basic knowledge quiz about common sense questions about sources and cycles


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 2, 2016)

Jdub1982 said:


> I mean obviously a lot of people use them. Are they just mass producing fake gear.



Naps has scammed many many people thru the years. They just aren't reliable.

Someone correct me if I am wrong but isn't geneza a naps brand? .

Either way geneza isn't legit at all. Underdosed garbage


----------



## Seeker (Nov 2, 2016)

There are some scammer websites out their claiming to be Geneza.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Nov 2, 2016)

People still talking about naps?
You take your chances ordering gear from a website. 
Best of luck and welcome.


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 2, 2016)

Domesticgear

Ha!! :32 (18):


----------



## bigdog (Nov 2, 2016)

dammit! another source seeking guy huh?


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 2, 2016)

Is the best place for Naps on the bed or the sofa?


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 3, 2016)

Love taking naps on a Saturday afternoon.  For everything else I use ebay.


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 3, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> Is the best place for Naps on the bed or the sofa?



I've gotta go with sofa. I am the Sofa King!
Because this thread is Sofa King We Todd Did!
Lmfao!
!S!


----------



## h3xy (Nov 4, 2016)

man, i am new here too and i am giving up on finding a legitimate underground source of hgh. 

cross-referencing reviews here and there from multiple boards, i find out everyone is fake and f*cked each others up.

online source is a bitch! i will just take a readily offered gears from a tough guy at my gym,
instead of trying to get myself duped while buying a pham grade vaseline at a local pharmacy 
to recover from a pain ass burn with under dosage stuff or completely bunk shit.

also be aware of mods and senior members reviews, some known as a gear-whores being pimp by them.
their credential credibility are highly suspicious especially when they are rooting for a particular source.

btw if you haven't done extensive research skipped the whole shitty situation from AAS Sponsorship board.
they even make a rule of not pissing on their sponsors while remains to lick those hairy balls clean 
despite of knowing shit has hit the ceiling. 

im in love with this site and some other brutally honest uncensored review hence keeping my wallet safe for now


----------



## Baxter513 (Nov 4, 2016)

I dont think the sarcasm is warranted.  Keep in mind guys that everyone was at one time a newbie and did not have a source (Unless your Dad sells roids).

Just to show you how difficult it can be to be a noob without a source:

My cousin was looking to start a cycle.  He went up to a big ripped guy at LA Fitness and asked him "Hey dude you know where I can buy some juice?"  And the guy punched him in the face and my cousin had a bloody nose from it.  

So you see its not all ha-ha-ha


----------



## Baxter513 (Nov 4, 2016)

In fact I thought I had found a reliable source on the Internet (International) and was all gung-ho and ready to make the payment.  And the only thing that stopped me was the fact that I had to create a bitcoin account and wait for 4 days for the bitcoin account to get funded.  

And in that wait I kept reading online and discovered that the source I was about to send money to had not been responding to emails from people in November so glad I was able to back out before I lost my money.  

I like this board because they may not tell you the good source but at least they tell you which ones are the scammers and that is super helpful in the process of elimination.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 4, 2016)

Baxter513 said:


> I dont think the sarcasm is warranted.  Keep in mind guys that everyone was at one time a newbie and did not have a source (Unless your Dad sells roids).
> 
> Just to show you how difficult it can be to be a noob without a source:
> 
> ...



Idk man...... I personally find that kinda funny....


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 4, 2016)

Baxter513 said:


> I dont think the sarcasm is warranted.  Keep in mind guys that everyone was at one time a newbie and did not have a source (Unless your Dad sells roids).
> 
> Just to show you how difficult it can be to be a noob without a source:
> 
> ...


Why in the **** would you walk up to a random stranger and ask to buy drugs? See, that's stupid. And ya can't fix stupid. The only thing you can do is teach stupid a lesson... hence the punch in the face. Did your cousin learn something from his experience?


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 4, 2016)

Baxter513 said:


> I dont think the sarcasm is warranted.  Keep in mind guys that everyone was at one time a newbie and did not have a source (Unless your Dad sells roids).
> 
> Just to show you how difficult it can be to be a noob without a source:
> 
> ...



Lmao that's hilarious. Who goes around asking random people for illegal substances


----------



## Baxter513 (Nov 4, 2016)

The point I am making is about the sarcastic advice such as "Ask the shredded guy at the gym that hangs out in the locker room"

THat kind of advice can get you a punch to the nose


----------



## Baxter513 (Nov 4, 2016)

I dont think the apathy towards the noobs is very kind of you old-timers.  

Your like the lucky passengers from the Titanic that are already safe in a rowboat and watching the poor suckers still on the ship as it sinks into the Ocean.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 4, 2016)

Baxter513 said:


> The point I am making is about the sarcastic advice such as "Ask the shredded guy at the gym that hangs out in the locker room"
> 
> THat kind of advice can get you a punch to the nose



You dont just ask him flat out....

Ask for him to spot you. Ask him for some advice. Play nice.

Get to know the guy. You may even become friends with the guy. People need to feel very comfortable with other people so share information like that. It takes time. Lots of time.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 4, 2016)

Baxter513 said:


> I dont think the apathy towards the noobs is very kind of you old-timers.
> 
> Your like the lucky passengers from the Titanic that are already safe in a rowboat and watching the poor suckers still on the ship as it sinks into the Ocean.



Your 100% right when its new guy with 1 or 2 posts asking for source information.

A lot of us were new guys here once. Dont just hop in and ask stupid questions. Just hang around, meet some people. Dare I say make friends. Read, ask real intelligent questions, learn. Read some more. You wont be ridiculed. You "noobs" are treated accordingly to the way you come off. These vets can tell the kind of person you are just by the first few posts you make.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 5, 2016)

Baxter513 said:


> I dont think the apathy towards the noobs is very kind of you old-timers.
> 
> Your like the lucky passengers from the Titanic that are already safe in a rowboat and watching the poor suckers still on the ship as it sinks into the Ocean.


*You're**


10char


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 5, 2016)

Baxter513 said:


> I dont think the apathy towards the noobs is very kind of you old-timers.
> 
> Your like the lucky passengers from the Titanic that are already safe in a rowboat and watching the poor suckers still on the ship as it sinks into the Ocean.



I Don't walk into someone's house and ask their wife to make me a sandwich, cause that would be shitty, wouldn't it. 

Same goes for this house. You say hi from the sidewalk and wait for the invite to come and eat at our table or you get shot. Pretty simple.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 5, 2016)

And just FYI, read the stickies--- all noob questions are to be directed to @cobrastrike or @seeker.


----------



## Baxter513 (Nov 5, 2016)

Ok, thanks for the explanation.

But with my cousin I think he asked a Natty that question and the guy felt insulted and punched him..

Its strange because people accuse others of being "on gear" all the time on YouTUbe and social media.  But when it happens in real life I am amazed someone would turn so violent about just a simple mistake like that. Nice Forum here.  Nice to know there are not mods deleting and banning you for saying anything against StoneCold or PSL


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 5, 2016)

First of all who calls it juice? A little kid maybe. But u don't walk up to the jacked guy at the gym and say yo man u know where I can buy some juice. Definitely warranted a punch to the face. Maybe the throat too.


----------



## goodfella (Nov 5, 2016)

El GNC bromoodo!


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 6, 2016)

Baxter513 said:


> I dont think the apathy towards the noobs is very kind of you old-timers.
> 
> Your like the lucky passengers from the Titanic that are already safe in a rowboat and watching the poor suckers still on the ship as it sinks into the Ocean.



Well.. as an old timer, I've seen that boat sink a few times. Don't wanna have that happen again. So, if that attitude hurts your feelings, I'm sorry.


----------



## LMC-Lillian (Nov 9, 2016)

Making friend with others even your sales representative, you will find good people is much more than bad guys.


----------



## Baxter513 (Nov 12, 2016)

LMC-Lillian said:


> Making friend with others even your sales representative, you will find good people is much more than bad guys.



I found a guy at the gym that I heard is the one that sells roids. 

When I told him I was looking for "some juice" he siad okay but that I would have to give him a blowjob in his car.  I said "hell no!  Im not gay!!"

And he said "Its to prove your not a cop".

So like is this normal?  Is this how you find a legit source?  Because I told him no way man and I walked away.  But he did not walk after me to tell me to come back.  

So now I dont know where I stand


----------



## Baxter513 (Nov 12, 2016)

So like I dont know if I am supposed to get in the car with the dude and "assume the position" or whatever and then he will stop me and said "Okay man, thats cool.  You have proven yourself, you dont really have to give the actual BJ"

Is that how it works?  Because im not actually going to put it in my mouth, dudes.  Im not going to go that far.  And also the guy is like 275 lbs of muscle and im afraid he may overpower me and force me to do the BJ and that I wouldnt be able to escape from his car  =(


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 12, 2016)

Baxter513 said:


> I found a guy at the gym that I heard is the one that sells roids.
> 
> When I told him I was looking for "some juice" he siad okay but that I would have to give him a blowjob in his car.  I said "hell no!  Im not gay!!"
> 
> ...



lmao wtf. Your kidding right?


----------



## Staley40 (Nov 12, 2016)

Lmfao.....has to be a joke


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 12, 2016)

Baxter513 said:


> I found a guy at the gym that I heard is the one that sells roids.
> 
> When I told him I was looking for "some juice" he siad okay but that I would have to give him a blowjob in his car.  I said "hell no!  Im not gay!!"
> 
> ...


Do what your mother should have done with u and swallow


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 12, 2016)

That's how a lot of us got our first hook ups on gear. Sometimes you gotta suck a dick for deca. 

At least he didn't ask to **** you somewhere very uncomfortable. Like the back of a Volkswagen.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 12, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> That's how a lot of us got our first hook ups on gear. Sometimes you gotta suck a dick for deca.
> 
> At least he didn't ask to **** you somewhere very uncomfortable. Like the back of a Volkswagen.



you too..Mine was in the back of a buick


----------



## Baxter513 (Nov 13, 2016)

There are alot of gay guys in this gym because we are near the beach and the gay neighborhood.  

The person that told me to go to this dealer says that he had to suck the guy's prick in order to prove he was no police.  

But I think that guy is gay anyway.  This is a gay gym and I took a crap last week and could hear a guy moaning in the next stall over and it was 2 guys in there engaged in sexual act.  

And often I see 2 men go into the same shower stall together.  I think maybe I will join a different gym because guys are always asking if I need a spot.  And at first I thought I was being invited to buy steroids and thought "a spot" meant a dealer.  So I said yes during my set of squats.  This guy "spotted" me and it was really gay how he was holding onto my body and I had to pretend that I had hurt my lower back to make an excuse to leave the gym after the set.  

Anyways, thanks guys.  Now I know this is not normal behavior and all these gays are trying to bait me.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 13, 2016)

Baxter513 said:


> There are alot of gay guys in this gym because we are near the beach and the gay neighborhood.
> 
> The person that told me to go to this dealer says that he had to suck the guy's prick in order to prove he was no police.
> 
> ...



a guy named fd owns that gym..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 13, 2016)

baxter god dammit!! how bad do you want it! go in there and suck that dick to the bone


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 13, 2016)

I get all my juice from Toys'R'Us
They come in squeezable pouches....


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 13, 2016)

Baxter513 said:


> There are alot of gay guys in this gym because we are near the beach and the gay neighborhood.
> 
> The person that told me to go to this dealer says that he had to suck the guy's prick in order to prove he was no police.
> 
> ...


Baxter!!! What the **** do you got yourself mixed into man!! You're in full tailspin dude... eject!  

Holy shit


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 13, 2016)

Wow. A gay gym didnt know they had those. Probably see GQ around outside riding his bicycle. You'll know if you ever see the bike.
!S!


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 13, 2016)

No words...    Run away..   Or stay if that's your scene.  Sounds like it might be considering you keep going back..


----------



## Sapper (Nov 13, 2016)

Lot of ghey tendencies on this site....it work kinda like a girls period? Once your a member for so long everyone starts to link up together or some shit?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 13, 2016)

Sapper said:


> Lot of ghey tendencies on this site....it work kinda like a girls period? Once your a member for so long everyone starts to link up together or some shit?



Just enough gay stuff. Not to much, not to little. Its just right.


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Nov 19, 2016)

You in the wrong neighborhood foo


----------



## Aryan83 (May 16, 2020)

Lol... I'm brand new on here, hoping I don't ****-up and say the wrong shit. Any advice on maybe a forum that does talk somewhat open on sources.
  Hell, I get it.....I was on a 23 person meth conspiracy and only me and 2 other dudes refused to cooperate, so my level of trust is pretty ****in low, especially on like subjects. 
  Any, just back-hand the shit out of me if I get to talking stupid.
                          Respectfully-The Aryan.


----------



## Jin (May 16, 2020)

Aryan83 said:


> Lol... I'm brand new on here, hoping I don't ****-up and say the wrong shit. Any advice on maybe a forum that does talk somewhat open on sources.
> Hell, I get it.....I was on a 23 person meth conspiracy and only me and 2 other dudes refused to cooperate, so my level of trust is pretty ****in low, especially on like subjects.
> Any, just back-hand the shit out of me if I get to talking stupid.
> Respectfullyaligen-The Aryan.



Write up an intro in the new member section so we can get to know you. 

There are lots of forums with open sources and sponsored labs. 

We have neither because we don’t like our conversations to be censored or influenced and our site owner does this for fun, not profit. 

It’s a great home. Not ideal for somebody who only wants a source. Stick around and make friends.  

Welcome


----------



## Aryan83 (May 16, 2020)

Lol....my first couple years in the joint, I had pretty good size(235) and this kid asked me and my bro, "how do you get so big?" I told him we had "man-shakes" and it helps to recycle the testosterone, so never waste a nut....this stupid ****er comes up a week later, still about to gag, saying, "I did my 1st one....damn, you guys do that everyday?" No bullshit...


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2020)

Aryan83 said:


> Lol....my first couple years in the joint, I had pretty good size(235) and this kid asked me and my bro, "how do you get so big?" I told him we had "man-shakes" and it helps to recycle the testosterone, so never waste a nut....this stupid ****er comes up a week later, still about to gag, saying, "I did my 1st one....damn, you guys do that everyday?" No bullshit...



Everyone knows that you need to add creatine to that shake.


----------



## Boytoy (May 16, 2020)

Baxter513 said:


> I found a guy at the gym that I heard is the one that sells roids.
> 
> When I told him I was looking for "some juice" he siad okay but that I would have to give him a blowjob in his car.  I said "hell no!  Im not gay!!"
> 
> ...




Is all for the gains bro! You do good and prolly get it cheap!


----------

